# Bluetooth 2.1 vs Bluetooth 3.0



## cool_kals9 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hello guys,

I wanna know the difference b/w bluetooth 2.1 vs 3.0.
Please throw light on the topic.
how much important it is to be given??


----------



## setanjan123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Dont know much. V3.0 is supposed to be much faster. Well i saw bluetooth transfer on n8 whch has v3.0. It seemd 2 be much faster than a N95 8gb


----------



## mayoorite (Apr 10, 2012)

Let me Google it for you


----------



## cool_kals9 (Apr 11, 2012)

mayoorite said:


> Let me Google it for you



Half Thanks for d pain you took,  . posting the actual answer would have been better...

by d way ... nice site...


----------



## Alien (Apr 12, 2012)

Actually just BT 3.0 doesn't give improvement in speed. Speed improvement is there only with BT 3.0 + HS.


> We researched the Bluetooth 3.0 issue and the reason for the low speeds we were getting became instantly clear – it’s a simple case of confusing labels. You’d think that Bluetooth 3.0 is Bluetooth 3.0, right? Wrong.
> 
> The Bluetooth 3.0 specifications detail three things – Unicast connection-less data, Enhanced Power Control and Alternate MAC/PHY.
> 
> ...


Here is the link.


----------

